# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Kadir Topbaş Kimdir?

## ceyda

bf19b77c4a3583a2da2d9576471a56c294979c59.jpg
UCLG Başkanı, Türkiye Belediyeler Birliği Başkanı ve İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanı Kadir Topbaş, 1945 yılında Artvin'in Yusufeli ilçesinde doğdu.

1972 yılında Marmara Üniversitesi İlahiyat Fakültesinden, 1974 yılında Mimar Sinan Üniversitesi Mimarlık Bölümünden mezun oldu. Doktora tezini, İstanbul Üniversitesi Sanat Tarihi ve Arkeoloji Bölümünde Hidiv Kasrı ve Boğaziçi Sivil Mimarisindeki Yeri konusunda tamamladı. Uzun yıllar serbest mimar olarak çalıştı.

Sayın Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğanın 19941998 yılları arasındaki İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanlığı döneminde danışmanlığını yaptı. Danışmanlığı süresince, Büyükşehir Belediyesine bağlı olan saray, kasır ve tarihi eserlerin restorasyon çalışmalarına katkıları oldu.

Kültür Bakanlığı İstanbul 1 Numaralı Kültür Varlıkları Koruma ve Anıtlar Kurulu Başkan Yardımcılığı görevini yürüttü. 1999 yılında Beyoğlu Belediye Başkanlığına seçildi. Bu görevi süresince İstanbula model olabilecek Güzel Beyoğlu projesini hayata geçirdi. Mimari projesini kendisinin çizdiği Kentsel Dönüşüm ve Sosyal Rehabilitasyon çalışmaları kapsamında Kasımpaşada Kapalı Spor Salonu Kompleksi, Eğitim ve Sosyal Tesislerini hizmete sundu.

28 Mart 2004 tarihinde yapılan yerel seçimlerde AK Partiden aday oldu ve İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanlığına seçildi.

Çok başarılı bir dönemin ardından 29 Mart 2009 tarihinde yapılan yerel seçimlerde İstanbulda seçimle 2 defa belediye başkanı olan ilk siyasi olarak tarihe geçti.

Ardından 28 Mayıs 2009 tarihinde seçimle Türkiye Belediyeler Birliği Başkanı oldu.

2004- 2007 yılları arasında UCLG MEWA başkanlığı yaptı.

2007-2010 yılları arasında dünya kentlerinin Birleşmiş Milletleri sayılan Dünya Birleşmiş Kentler ve Yerel Yönetimler Teşkilatının eş başkanlığını yürüttü.

Ve Kadir Topbaş, 20 Kasım 2010 Yılında UCLG Başkanı seçildi.

Kadir Topbaş, aynı zamanda İstanbul Kalkınma Ajansı Başkan Yardımcılığını, İstanbul 2010 Avrupa Kültür Başkenti Ajansı Koordinasyon Kurulu ve İstanbul Modern Yönetim Kurulu üyeliğini, TAÇ Vakfı (Türkiye Anıt Çevre Turizm Değerlerini Koruma Vakfı) ve FEV (Fiziksel Engelliler Vakfı) mütevelli heyeti üyeliklerini de yürütüyor.

Kadir Topbaşın Bilgi Üniversitesi ile beraber çıkardığı Beyoğlu: Kültürleri Buluşturan Kent, TAÇ Vakfı ile birlikte hazırladığı Geçmişten Günümüze Beyoğlu I-II ve Anılarda Beyoğlu isimli eserleri bulunuyor.

Topbaş, evli ve üç çocuk babası.

----------

